# What should normal smegma smell like?



## mama2leila

Sorry for starting another thread! I mentioned in my other thread that my son has been diagnosed with balanitis, and the doc wanted me to give him a/b for this. I am not comfortable with that. It could be yeast, not bacterial, and it could just as easily have been a trapped pocket of smegma. So, when I helped to massage some of the blockage out (there are two small breaks in the adhesions of the foreskin), I smelled the discharge and it didn't smell like pus (nasty infection smelling), and it didn't smell like yeast, it had little smell, not quite musty as I have been told that smegma smells, though it did smell a bit like a dirty belly button can smell, or at least two little dried/hardened peices that came out smelled this way. So I'm thinking the smegma wasn't able to drain because he had some smegma harden in the very small space for drainage in the adhesions? I'm putting virgin coconut oil on it now, and not filling the script, but just wondering if you knowledgable ladies think it's possible he had a pocket of smegma backed up?


----------



## glongley

When my older son was three he discharged a largish lump of smegma that had been accumulating as a lump under the foreskin over several years. It was whitish, pasty, and completely odorless. I have heard from other posters of accumulated smegma sometimes have an odor to it.

Gillian


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

It is very possible that there was a pocket of smegma. Since retraction usually happens a little at a time and unevenly there could be a spot that came loose while the rest stayed attached.

The proper name for the attachments of the foreskin to the glans is synechiae, adhesions happen when forced retraction happens and it leave an abnormal attachment.

I am curious as to why you felt the need to help massage it out? Since that would never have occurred to me? Actually would be very uncomfortable messing with my ds's penis that much.

I missed your other thread going to hunt for it now.


----------



## kriket

you used the exact wording that I was going to.

Belly button funk









What are the adhesion breaks from? if it was trauma I would guess maybe the smegma was trying to protect? Just a stab.


----------



## perspective

Why did you doctor think your son had balanitis? If he did, thats not something to mess around with. Untreated balanitis over time will scar and destroy the foreskin, and is one of the few situations where when left untreated, circumcision is a proper medical treatment. (because all you have left is overly scarred, diseased tissue)

But on the other had when treated properly balanitis is easy to get rid of.

Remember men and women, boys and girls all have smegma. With boys it helps in the separation of the foreskin, and there is no need or reason for you to try and work clumps out. The body will do that naturally on it own.

If your confused about what your son has, get tests done to find out! But balanitis, even the possibility of balanitis is not something that should be taken lightly.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Balanitis is the catch all word most dr use for any suspected infecton of the foreskin. So just because that is the word the dr used dosnt say that her ds actually has it. Just that the Dr. dosnt know exactly what he has.


----------



## perspective

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Balanitis is the catch all word most dr use for any suspected infecton of the foreskin. So just because that is the word the dr used dosnt say that her ds actually has it. Just that the Dr. dosnt know exactly what he has.

Well I dont know how some doctors may use the word, but Balanitis is a specific medical problem. Its often hard to diagnois in earlier stages as the main sign is inflamation and redness. (common symptoms of many things) I think she needs to clear up what the actual problem is (if there is one) first. Maybe first by asking her doctor what led him to such reasoning. Because as I said balanitis can become quite serious, and she should be extra sure the doctor was just throwing words around before she walks away the issue. Because if he does have balanitis, waiting till later is out of the question.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I agree there needs to be a culture done to see exactly what is going on so that treating it isnt hit and miss.

You are right true balanitis can be very serious but for the majority of kids it isnt even close to being balanitis. But so many have came here in the past saying their dr said it was and then it turns out to not even be an infection just seperation trauma or in a few cases yeast.


----------



## tutucrazy

I HIGHLY doubt this is a bacterial infection. It is normal for the smegma to smell. You should not be trying to work it out of the foreskin as this causes more trauma and premature separation. Please leave it alone and it will resolve on its own.

Funny b/c my doctor also tried to diagnose my son with "balanitis" when he was having normal separation symptoms. I would caution against using any type of ABX unless there has been a culture done that shows positive for bacterial infection. A culture can by done by swabbing the tip. No retraction is necessary.

Reposting what I put in the other thread:

Based on what you are saying I would say that this is separation trauma, not an infection. If it is infected it will continue to get worse and the swelling will spread to the groin, also he will get a fever.

Your doctor should NOT have done anything to "encourage draining". By doing this she will have released more of the natural adhesions making it swell more and making it hurt more. Mild to moderate swelling, redness and pain can be normal symptoms of separation and will be aggravated if the anyone tries to manipulate his foreskin. The proper thing to do is leave it alone. I would be almost certain that she made the symptoms worse by manipulating his foreskin. This is essentially like picking a scab. It does nothing to help the foreskin and only extends the period of trauma.

Please read this:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...893&highlight=

Right now just try to keep him clothed so he is not tempted to pull at his foreskin until it heals. Give him a warm soak in the tub with a couple tablespoons of baking soda to sooth the glans. Please don't allow anyone else to manipulate him and try to leave it alone.

My son's separation was quite traumatic. It is different for each boy. Some boys are more noticeable than others however all are normal variations.


----------



## sanfranciscojim

it's unfortunate that this most important education is left up to Mom, when the natural teacher should be Dad.


----------



## philomom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanfranciscojim*
> 
> it's unfortunate that this most important education is left up to Mom, when the natural teacher should be Dad.


Hi, welcome to Mothering. As you may know, many dads are in fact CUT in the United States. it will take another generation before intact boys grow up enough to have intact boys of their own. My 16 years old son seems to have peers who are half cut and half intact. When he and his peers finally become dads, then we may see some progress.

Also, women tend to be the stay at home caregivers to young children and outsourcing your parenting to a daycare or nanny usually involves an adult woman as well... the men, as loving as they may be .. simply aren't around enough on a day to day basis when the children are small.

My son is 16, he has never had any issues with his intact self.


----------



## Cyllya

I would think smegma smells similar regardless of age or sex, so I guess you could sniff some of your own to see if it's similar?


----------

